# Gaming laptop around rs 40000



## arick (Sep 10, 2012)

hi guys
need advice for buying any i5 and above gaming laptop which runs most latest games at least in mid settings .
should have decent battery life and good after sales services .
and should cost around rs 40000 better if a bit less.
pls advice


----------



## RON28 (Sep 10, 2012)

this one.

there are many other laptops in your range but this is the best one.

you can easily get it locally for 2K less or apply for corporate or students discount at Dell Website for 5% off on MRP.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 11, 2012)

The another option for you is "Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)".
get details at flipkart


----------



## chinmaya (Sep 11, 2012)

RON28 said:


> this one.
> 
> there are many other laptops in your range but this is the best one.
> 
> you can easily get it locally for 2K less or apply for corporate or students discount at Dell Website for 5% off on MRP.



as far as i know 5% is only on special editions, it is only 3% for other models and vat is not included in the price shown online.


----------

